
Breakfast in the Ruins - diodorus
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/09/17/breakfast-in-the-ruins-palmyra-photographs/
======
j_koreth
>he worst destruction, certainly, was inflicted between June and September of
2015 by the militants of the Islamic State, who first tortured and killed the
eighty-one-year-old site director Khaled el-Assad before beheading him and
hanging his body from a column. Then they set to work obliterating the ancient
buildings amid accusations of paganism and idolatry.

Absolutely disgusting

~~~
saiya-jin
well, these are the guys US is quietly supporting, by not doing enough to deal
any real damage to them (just compare the force used to invade Iraq and effort
to attack IS, it's a joke that is hard to ignore).

In this conflict, Turkey and Saudis are the evil, both very good friends of
US, doing whatever they feel is necessary in their puny little power games.
Economy flows via Turkish border who doesn't do anything and supposedly
profits handsomely from it (Erdogan's son to be more precise with oil, his
daughter is building hospitals for IS fighters... just wow). Turkey for me
became next evil power (nothing against most of their citizens, although their
seemingly blind support for Erdogan's dictatorship is sad but another story).

Wanted to go there to climb Mt Ararat, but hell will freeze sooner than me
pouring a single euro into that dictatorship's economy. Idea of this country
joining EU is beyond any joke.

At least those are my information, I wish I would be wrong about those guys.

~~~
2AF3
ISIS is run by Western Intelligence.

------
anonu
This is just one chapter of the sad story of the Syrian civil war.... It is
similar to the treasures that were plundered in Iraq over the last 15 years.
The truth is the West does not care - neither about these antiquities nor the
incredible price that civilians have paid. If they have not paid the ultimate
price, they may be among the millions displaced and living in misery and
suffering.

~~~
contingencies
Don't forget Afghanistan. Some of the oldest and most significant historical
writing recently discovered came out of that conflict, via black market
dealers in Pakistan. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C4%81ran_Buddhist_texts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandh%C4%81ran_Buddhist_texts)

------
devonkim
Reminds me of the book Destruction of Memory: Architecture at War.

------
soufron
Awesome post. Thank you very much for remembering us that stuff matters
outside of the IT world.

------
someone7x
Wow, a Moorcock book showing up on HN? These comments are gonna be great.
Breakfast in the Ruins is a strange choice, but whatever.

Nope, just a great article on nybooks.com that happens to share the same title
of one of his books.

------
gonzo
Thank you for posting that link. It was both distressing and beautiful.

------
pugworthy
This sad story needs more upvotes

------
dnh44
These photographs are amazing I feely lucky to have seen them.

